# The Novel Writers' Toolkit



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The classic on writing the novel
Originally published by Writer's Digest

Susan Wiggs (#1 NY Times best-seller): "Bob Mayer is a gifted writer and a generous teacher."
Terry Brooks (#1 NY Times best-seller): "An invaluable resource for beginning & seasoned writers. Don't miss out."
Elizabeth George (NY Times best-seller): "Something for every writer. My hat is off to Bob."


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The classic on writing the novel
Originally published by Writer's Digest

Susan Wiggs (#1 NY Times best-seller): "Bob Mayer is a gifted writer and a generous teacher."
Terry Brooks (#1 NY Times best-seller): "An invaluable resource for beginning & seasoned writers. Don't miss out."
Elizabeth George (NY Times best-seller): "Something for every writer. My hat is off to Bob."


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Novel Writer's Toolkit is my writing bible. My poor copy is battered and full of notes, highlights ect. It was the first book on writing I read where the lightbulb in my head kept getting brighter and brighter.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I love this book, too! Glad to see you here Bob. (see, I do post in threads other than canine or feline themed  )  Seriously, I'm working on my fiction as we speak so need all the help I can get.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll definitely check-out this Toolkit, Bob!!!

Thanks bunches!!!


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds good-- if I was going to write a novel.  Still, it seems as if lots of people believe writing is an innate gift and can't be learned.  I heard that 78% of Americans think they can write a novel.  Like 78% can perform brain surgery?


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

easyreader said:


> Sounds good-- if I was going to write a novel. Still, it seems as if lots of people believe writing is an innate gift and can't be learned. I heard that 78% of Americans think they can write a novel. Like 78% can perform brain surgery?


When I first started writing, I went to the bookstore to look for books on how to write fiction. I was amazed at how many were written by those who have never published fiction, much less made a career out of it. The Toolkit was the first one I picked up because it was from an author I had read, and met. It's still my go to book.

I think writing can be taught, not so sure about good story telling though.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From original idea through the final book to selling it. This book covers it all.

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

"A book to inspire, instruct & challenge the writer in everyone" Susan Wiggs #1 NYT



_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

This was the first how to write book that clicked for me. It still sits on my desk, sort of falling apart because I reference it all the time when I write. It really helps keep me grounded and focused.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From original idea through the final book to selling it. This book covers it all.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

by NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer
"An invaluable resource for writers. Don't miss out." #1 NYT Terry Brooks 
Novel Writers Toolkit "A book to inspire, instruct & challenge the writer in everyone" Susan Wiggs #1 NYT 
From original idea through the final book to selling it. This book covers it all.

Originally published by Writers Digest.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

by NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer
"An invaluable resource for writers. Don't miss out." #1 NYT Terry Brooks
Novel Writers Toolkit "A book to inspire, instruct & challenge the writer in everyone" Susan Wiggs #1 NYT
From original idea through the final book to selling it. This book covers it all.http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Got the message....sounds good.


----------



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the book Warrior Writer so I'll have to get this one too.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1
"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published









http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I got this book when you were at our Dallas conference. I use it all the time, and I constantly recommend for new authors. A definite keeper.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Published-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543220&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.

In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I've heard lots of good things about this and your other work. Just bought The Novel Writers' Toolkit from your website and signed up for the newsletter.  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Bob, are you actually here, reading this thread?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure.
Why?


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay.  

I'm looking forward to reading Toolkit. I know working with you has improved the writing of some of my favorite novelists.  So I was thrilled to run into you on here!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Great.  I just updated the Toolkit this past summer, so it includes all I've learned the last couple of years.


----------



## AliciaStreet (Sep 27, 2011)

This definitely goes on my TBR list.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Myster Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

I just bought this and I'm looking forward to reading it. You're an inspiration, Bob. Thanks for all the great books.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh!  I have read this book!  I agree, it's a good book!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

"Something for every writer, from neophyte to old hand. My hat is off to Bob." Best Selling Mystery Writer Elizabeth George

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"An invaluable resource for beginning and seasoned writers alike. Don't miss out." #1 NY Times Best Selling Author Terry Brooks.

Writing a novel and getting it published: That's your goal -- and nothing will keep you from making it happen. Such a goal, of course, presents a number of challenges. Make sure you have the tools you need to overcome them and succeed.








In THE NOVEL WRITER'S TOOLKIT, NY Times Best-Selling author Bob Mayer shares a veteran writer's hard-won advice with a style that's straight from the hip. He lays out the nuts and bolts of novel writing, along with guidelines for starting, finishing, or revising your own work and getting it published.
New and updated as of August 2011http://www.amazon.com/NOVEL-WRITERS-TOOLKIT-Best-Seller-ebook/dp/B003GXEU1I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

